
The Day the Standard Library Died - aw1621107
https://cor3ntin.github.io/posts/abi/
======
reindeerer
Here's a battle that Google lost

~~~
jeffsmith82
That is yet to be seen.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/cpp/comments/f94zcr/would_you_use_m...](https://www.reddit.com/r/cpp/comments/f94zcr/would_you_use_my_abibreaking_port_of_an_existing/)

They have the money and resources to create a competing compiler that does
it's own ABI and fixes things in the language. If they could get a 5 - 10 %
increase in performance would people move ?

